# Party Girl, Party Guy or Party Animal



## RhoKappa

Here in America, there are people we refer to as either "party girl," "party guy," or "party animal."  These are the people who do nothing but socialize at parties, love getting drunk and having a good time, and this is all they think about.  What is the Russian expression?


----------



## Hoax

Прожигатель (прожигательница) жизни.


----------



## estreets

Тус*о*вщица (f), тус*о*вщик (m)


----------



## Garbuz

Компанейский парень.
Может, не очень современно, но вполне отражает смысл английской идиомы.


----------



## Awwal12

Garbuz said:


> Компанейский парень.
> Может, не очень современно, но вполне отражает смысл английской идиомы.


I believe, "компанейский парень" isn't suitable here.
Напоминаю:
_These are the people who do nothing but socialize at parties, love getting drunk and having a good time, and this is all they think about._
Я как-то по другому себе "компанейского парня" представляю. Сдается мне, в русском это слово негативного подтекста не несёт совершенно.


----------



## Slavianophil

"Компанейский парень" is a positive characterisation in Russian. For example: "Владимир запомнился легким на подъем, приятным в общении, остроумным, очень *компанейским* *парнем"*. http://www.proza.ru/2008/08/25/413

As far as I understand this expression, it means a sociable guy who enjoys mixing with people and people usually enjoy mixing with him. 

"Компанейская девчонка" is also used, in the same positive sense.

In fact, these expressions imply that the person in question likes other people, that he or she is warm and outgoing, while "party animals" are cold self-centred creatures who are interested not in other people, but only in enjoying themselves in a somewhat silly fashion.


----------



## Lady R.

I suppose that the best variant is "тусовщик/тусовщица" (it means "party-goer" or sth of the sort) because it has a negative connotation and because it is contemporary, while the term "прожигатель/прожигательница жизни" is a literary expression. 
At the end of the 18th cen. and in the 19th cen. a "party boy" was called "денди". (which is a loanword from English; see Pushkin's "Evgenij Onegin"). 
It is also possible to say "франт" or "щёголь".


----------



## Awwal12

> At the end of the 18th cen. and in the 19th cen. a "party boy" was called "денди". (which is a loanword from English; see Pushkin's "Evgenij Onegin").


"A dandy", of course, is an English analogue for "франт"/"хлыщ"/"щёголь", but I doubt that all these words have something to do with "party guys", except a negative connotation.   Not each dandy could be called a party guy nowadays, and obviously not each party guy could be called a dandy in old ages... These terms are totally different.


----------



## Lady R.

Awwal12 said:


> "A dandy", of course, is an English analogue for "франт"/"хлыщ"/"щёголь", but I doubt that all these words have something to do with "party guys", except a negative connotation.  Not each dandy could be called a party guy nowadays, and obviously not each party guy could be called a dandy in old ages... These terms are totally different.


 
Sure, it is out of question. Now the word "денди" is almost out of use and has its stylistic restrictions.


----------



## Garbuz

Slavianophil said:


> "party animals" are cold self-centred creatures who are interested not in other people, but only in enjoying themselves in a somewhat silly fashion.



'Party animal' doesn't have that negative connotation. It's a person who likes parties, goes to parties and drinks a lot at parties. Knowing that drinking alcohol is an essential part of any good party in this country, I assume that "компанейский парень" implies that the person is fond of drinking, otherwise he wouldn't be компанейский.


----------



## RhoKappa

I was thinking about the literal translation Вечеринки девушки, but I suppose it sounds awkward, though it's meaning is still understood?


----------



## kitenok

Hi Rho,

Вечеринки девушки would not be a literal translation of "party girl." It would be a literal translation of "girl's parties."


----------



## Slavianophil

No, "вечеринки девушки" is out of the question! Believe me, a native speaker. People would not understand what you mean.


----------



## scarlett_dream

estreets said:


> Тус*о*вщица (f), тус*о*вщик (m)


 
I totally agree with _estreets_. You won't find any variant better than this one


----------



## WordOrder

I want to note that the base of the English word _party guy — party_ has a neutral shade while the base of Russian _тусовщик —_ _тусовка_, _тусня_ is a jargon. I think that isn't accidental so far as in American culture the party is an element of everyday life while in Russia тусовка is a part of some subculture. Therefore there is no stylistic neutral equivalent of the American party guy so far as there is no such a concept as party in Russian everyday life.


----------



## my_pain

WordOrder said:


> ... in American culture the party is an element of everyday life while in Russia тусовка is a part of some subculture. Therefore there is no stylistic neutral equivalent of the American party guy so far as there is no such a concept as party in Russian everyday life.


sorry, but there IS such a CONCEPT as party in Russian everyday life, at least for last 10 years  and it certainly has a Russian equivalent, which is obviously "тусовка". Moreover, it corresponds to all the meanings of teh word "party" in both American and British English. So, as has been already mentioned above, "тусовщик" (m) and тусовщица (f) are totally correct translations of "party boy" and "party girl"


----------



## WordOrder

Тусовщик and тусовщица are тусовка members thus this concepts broader then the party boy and party girl as a style of life. Тусовка is a group of people by interests. Тусовка form some subculture. For example, this forum is “лингвистическая тусовка”. The word тусовка is a jargon. However the party is a specific American national cultural event. The word party has a neutral shade. There is a party analog in Russia but it isn't _an equivalent_ this cultural phenomenon and therefore you couldn't translate the_ party animal_ term on Russian.


----------



## Manuel Lucero

I would translate these phrases using the word "любитель/любительница": "(большой) любитель/(большая) любительница вечеринок/развлечений/развлечься/погулять".


----------

